# Rescue involved? Repeat animal abuser



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Elderly and Animal Abuse: Couple Arrested for Elderly and Animal Abuse After Police Find Woman, Dogs Living in Squalor - ktla.com

Does anyone know if a rescue is involved with evaluating/placing the dogs seized? I heard the name Best Friends but have no other information.

There are several people that would like to donate money for these dogs but finding concrete info is proving difficult.

They may be some question of legal ownership, apparently a lot of people were "partnering" with this thing on breeding deals and there are quite a few people that would love to add these dogs to their own breeding program.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

betty have you checked the pdb ? there was a long post on this, not sure if anyone listed a specific rescue/vet to donate to tho


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm on those threads. Lots of speculation but nothing confirmed.

It is probably premature because of the criminal charges but I would really like to know a reputable close rescue is monitoring the situation and hopefully helping to evaluate working line German Shepherds............

Abuse aside the whole thing is sickening.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it is sickening I hope you can find out some more concrete info on rescues in the area,,maybe Jean knows of some?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

The thing that gets me the most is the people standing in line to help these dogs, reproductive systems intact of course.

No wonder breeders is a four letter word to so many people involved in rescue. Between the above and it appears that people that knew this things past conviction for dog abuse (60 odd dogs seized) still sent their girls to her for whatever reason.

Makes me physically ill.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

me to I wonder how many previous owners will stand up and take their dogs back now they've said they will be spayed/neutered(


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Has anyone contacted Coastal to see if they are able to help at all? I am sure with all the media attention finding homes will be fairly easy but someone will want to make sure they go to good homes. Coastal may be able to help with that.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge they are still at the shelter. Not sure what the rules are there on holding the dogs since she has been charged with dog abuse.


----------

